# another one considering a move to SMA



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi all.
Well for the last 5 years my friends in San Miguel de Allende have been begging us to move to SMA. We met when i came down to the FCI dog shows in Mexico D.F. as they have show Poodles and i have show Old English Sheepdogs.

We have spoken for the past years about what was needed, and we are considering opening a boarding kennel along with a veterinarian. SMA has a huge ExPat community of Dog Show people.

I'm wondering how feasable it might be to do this. Would it be enough to make a living off of first? To do a decent kennel here in the usa will be close to 1 mil if it is done RIGHT....... and i won't do anything half ass... and i cannot afford that frankly. 

So basically i am asking do we have to have a Mexican as a partner to put in and run a business in Mexico? or can it be done w/out? My friend has told me some real horror stories about people that have come down to SMA and lost their shorts by getting mixed up with some other characters.

This is something my husband has wanted to do for a long time. He is currently working in Iraq and if this is something i can do to get us back together (4 years now) and have a chance of making a living at it, it will be worth it...... 

All i hear about is the FM3 problems, getting your furniture down there or other belongings etc. and then having someone take everything from you. So I'm a little concerned.

He's coming home on R&R next week and we are going down to SMA to meet with some Vet's there and discuss this but i would like to be well versed in what maybe to expect!

THANKS!!!
A


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I, too, have heard horror stories about people investing in businesses in other countries. I've seen some successes, too. Good luck with your investigations.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is very, very difficult to get permission to work in Mexico. You would have to come in as an "investor class" on your FM3 with a very specific plan and proofs. You would be best to discuss this with a Mexican Consulate nearest your home, and also with Mexican Immigration authorities in SMA.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to see you back, RVGRINGO!


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

*in sma now, looking for long term lease rental*

I am interested in a 1 year lease for San Miguel de Allende. 2 br minimum and must be able to have pets.
Now, b4 yu say No to pets, please consider that these are world class show dogs tat travel lterally all over the world. they do no damage what so ever..... even in my own home. If i can travel and am accepted in hotels in Switzerland, NYC, London, Mexico D.F. etc. I promise they willl be taken care of and your house too.......

We are coming down to show in Mexico for one year........ possibly longer. Have a veterinarian that can recomend us. 

Please answer me privately if yu can help. Would appreciate any help anyone could give. We are here in SMA now looking.

Thanks!!


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

I think you will do a lot better if you post on websites directly concerned with San Miguel. This one would be a starter and people there will direct you to other San Miguel forums - good luck: You will have to use Google - the rather strict restraints on this site bar me from posting a direct link - this limits the use of this site - but - look for Falling in love with San Miguel.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There is also a Yahoo group for SMA

Civil_SMA : Civil San Miguel de Allende


----------



## GregRG (Apr 30, 2009)

*San Miguel de Allende... and dogs!*



oesgwynedd said:


> Hi all.
> Well for the last 5 years my friends in San Miguel de Allende have been begging us to move to SMA. We met when i came down to the FCI dog shows in Mexico D.F. as they have show Poodles and i have show Old English Sheepdogs.
> 
> We have spoken for the past years about what was needed, and we are considering opening a boarding kennel along with a veterinarian. SMA has a huge ExPat community of Dog Show people.
> ...


This is ancient history by now (your post was 15 monthd ago) but I would think SMA would be a great option. Loook up "Save a Mexican Mutt" and connect with Kelly Karger and she can give you more info. San Miguel e Allende is an awesome place to live, notwithstanding the issue of dogs, but they're a big part of life here!


----------

